# My birthday present



## JeanLux (May 20, 2009)

I received today the plants that I ordered from Orch.ldt. some time ago, to be shipped at the occasion of Jerry Fischers travel to UK this week. It was to be (part of) my (60th) birthday present, knowing that it arrived too late. It almost was in time, my birthday was on the 19th of may  ! Thanks to Jerry, Jason and co!!

Phrags: a bs schlimii with bud!!! and new growths, and a Fritz Schomburg!!

Jean

(maybe I overpotted  ?!)


----------



## P-chan (May 20, 2009)

They look great! Happy belated birthday!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2009)

Really nice plants, Happy 60th Jean!


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday again!


----------



## Drorchid (May 20, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday! You birthday is one day before me!!

Robert


----------



## JeanLux (May 20, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> Happy Belated Birthday! You birthday is one day before me!!
> 
> Robert



So, the same to you Robert!!!! Happy birthday!!!! Jean


----------



## nikv (May 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the both of you! :clap:


----------



## Candace (May 20, 2009)

There are some sexy Tauruses on this forum, that's for sure!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2009)

Nope, not overpotted. Happy [belated] B-day!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday to everyone not previously wished!


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2009)

happy duo birthdays


----------



## paphioboy (May 20, 2009)

Happy belated birthday, Jean..  nice presents..


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jean & Robert!


----------



## JeanLux (May 21, 2009)

thanks to all of you  !!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Jean!!!! 
Happy Birthday Robert!*
:clap:


----------



## Drorchid (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!

Robert


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 21, 2009)

Jean and Robert - why don't you set your profiles so that your birthdays show up in the Calendar - then we won't forget next year. Yay May birthdays!


----------



## Drorchid (May 21, 2009)

Thanks! Good Idea.

Robert


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 25, 2009)

A little bit late, Happy birthday to you both Jean and Robert...


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

60 is a landmark year Jean!! Happy Birthday:clap:


----------

